# D-Ring Backboard Straps



## Incyder38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Watched 3 firefighters at a TC yesterday argue on the correct way to apply D-Rings...I work in a county that doesn't use them.  Any input as to the correct steps to applying them?


----------



## reaper (Jan 22, 2010)

Throw them in garbage can! All done.


----------



## juxtin1987 (Jan 22, 2010)

reaper said:


> Throw them in garbage can! All done.



Agreed!!!

However... with any securing device... remember what you're trying to accomplish, prevent movement up and down and off the board itself, as long as you accomplish that (keeping in mind your basic anatomy that the chest needs room to expand and the pt with a tib/fib fracture probably doesnt want it directly over the break) then it really doesn't matter how you do it. I've seen multiple different "opinions" on spider straps, which are as straight forward as you can get, as long as the pt is secure and not compromised, then you did it properly.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 23, 2010)

*D rings are prone to slippage on old and dirty straps.*

The only advantages I have seen in them is they work no matter how cold they get and they are cheap.

After some prolonged cleaning and decon episodes with reusable straps, I am trending towards disposables.

Roger the comment on "if it's working, you are doing it right", but caution regarding lifting and shifting vigorously without knowing what is up. Take the to do it right, but first take the time to learn it and rehearse it right.


----------

